# Purple Honey on the Barter Board



## jynxt (Apr 5, 2004)

I just thought I would let anyone who is still interested know that the kids are auctioning off a half pint jar of their purple honey on the barter board. Wish 'em luck y'all!!! :hobbyhors


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

That really truly is a very cool thing jynxt. I love bees and fresh honey...I never thought it came in purple!


----------



## jynxt (Apr 5, 2004)

Hi Nickie,
We never thought it came in purple either, shocked is a very mild word for how it felt looking at those frames of purple honey. My kids are used to it now and get a kick out of the purple honey.


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

ok i have to ask, how does it tast and do you know what sort of flowers produced it, or is it the type of bee?


----------



## jynxt (Apr 5, 2004)

It tastes a lot like cotton candy to me and the kids, it definitely doesn't taste anything like any honey I've ever had before though it has it's own flavor. As far as what flowers produced it I have no idea, we have everything from cotton to tobacco to the average garden to pine forest around here and no way of knowing without having it analyzed (which I would love to do). From what we've been able to learn about the purple honey so far it only happens around this area and even at that it's very rare. My kids are hoping they find out what causes it so they can persuade the bees to keep making it.


----------



## rmaster14145 (Mar 14, 2007)

we had some purple honey also...not much tho. some of the cells had a light purple honey in them...not enough to change the overall color but we found it interesting.

rm


----------



## jynxt (Apr 5, 2004)

wow rm, have you tasted any of it? In the frames ours looks purple/bluish kind of like a really bad bruise. Us poor dumb first year beekeepers stood there in the bee yard trying to decide what in the name of time had happened to our bees and whether or not to get upset for what felt like half an eternity. Finally my fearless youngest kid pulled his veil up and stuck his finger in the comb and took a taste... I think he would have happily stood out in that bee yard getting stung all day long eating that honey if we would have let him!

Purple honey is all we got except for one frame of nice amber honey earlier.


----------

